# Why you Should Homestead in Arkansas 😁🐤 / Homestead The Ozarks



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I think she is honest and accurate


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

She is in Strawberry


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Urban Forge*
Mountain View, Arkansas

Come experience our flagship store in the heart of the beautiful, historic town square in *Mountain View, Arkansas*. Our 10,000 square foot stone building was built in 1929 and showcases a wide variety of Urban Forge iron furniture hand-forged by artisans just a few miles away at our forge. Browse our home furnishings and amazingly crafted damascus knives or talk with us about interior design or custom iron projects!

Throughout the space you can view video of our gifted artisans at work, see examples of the ancient tools and techniques we use, and, from time to time, even see a blacksmith working in the forge out back.





__





Urban Forge: Custom Hand-Made Iron Furniture and Decor


Enjoy the beauty and durability of iron. Urban Forge offers you artisan-made furniture and decor items. We ship from our forge to your home. Shop online now




urbanforge.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Come experience our flagship store in the heart of the beautiful, historic town square in *Mountain View, Arkansas*.


Sorry. I can't. I have an ex there. 

But I have been there and otherwise it's great.


----------

